# Next Generation Humidifiers from Cigar Oasis



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Just read about the updated humidifiers from Cigar Oasis on HALFWHEEL a few days ago. The cigar review blog said they were coming out in Feb but it looks like they're already available.

The Next Generation! Cigar Oasis

Anyone have any experience with these?

I'm considering doing a Wineador and I think the Plus would be perfect.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

That's just information, not products for sale right now though.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

elricfate said:


> That's just information, not products for sale right now though.


Ahh yeah youre right. Guess I was a bit hasty trying to get out the door earlier, saw the "Buy US" link and figured they were ready.

Cigar Humidifiers : PLUS Cigar Oasis

Only an option for notify, not purchase. What do you think though? I think what they really need is a 3 year warranty because Ive heard that they fail quite often.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

I was intrigued when the rep for Cigar Oasis came and posted the initial information in the forums (it might be buried now) -- I still am not seeing the specs for the devices, just some vague descriptions which do me no good. I'm specifications oriented and need to know how expandable my stuff is, or at least what it can actually handle. 

As for the failure rate, I've heard mixed anecdotes from "mine has been going fine for the last five years" to "mine failed within three months" -- it seems to be hit or miss. Maybe with the new gen devices we won't have those problems?

The only reason I'm even remotely interested in one of the new ones is for the ability to remotely monitor and/or remotely control humidity level in my wineador. Otherwise it's meh for me.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

elricfate said:


> I was intrigued when the rep for Cigar Oasis came and posted the initial information in the forums (it might be buried now) -- I still am not seeing the specs for the devices, just some vague descriptions which do me no good. I'm specifications oriented and need to know how expandable my stuff is, or at least what it can actually handle.
> 
> .


What kind of specs are you looking for? The chief designer came by a few months ago to show me the new products and gave me a specs sheet.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> What kind of specs are you looking for? The chief designer came by a few months ago to show me the new products and gave me a specs sheet.


Awesome.

1) CFM of the fan
2) Functionality of Micro-USB ports
3) Wifi Module compatibility (G, N, WEP, WPA, WPA2, AES, TKIP, etc)
4) Sensors available via Wifi module? Are we looking at point in time alerts or realtime monitoring? Is there a portal that is accessible locally on the machine or diagnostic software that must be installed before it's accessible?
5) Will there be a mobile application? Or is the company going to offer a third party portal website to access? Or can it be accessed directly if you open the ports on your router to make it visible to the world, and if the last one, can it be secured pretty easily via username/password?
6) Will the texts require a third party SMS forwarding service? How will that specifically work?

As you can see the biggest things I'm interested in are the specifications regarding the Wifi module/sensor suite they're offering


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Of course you would ask about the WiFi stuff. I totally zoned out during that part of his pitch (I don't have a smart phone and am the least tech-evolved person ever). The only part I took notes on regarding WiFi was there will be available Iphone and Android mobile aps which will be available for a yearly subscription fee of $19.95/year for the first device and then $5/year for each additional device. I will shoot your questions over to my rep and see if I can get a more tech-savvy answer for you.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> Of course you would ask about the WiFi stuff. I totally zoned out during that part of his pitch (I don't have a smart phone and am the least tech-evolved person ever). The only part I took notes on regarding WiFi was there will be available Iphone and Android mobile aps which will be available for a yearly subscription fee of $19.95/year for the first device and then $5/year for each additional device. I will shoot your questions over to my rep and see if I can get a more tech-savvy answer for you.


Gah. Sorry. I'm, at heart, an IT analyst (though I switched my business over to Business Analysis in the past three years) so I'm always curious about solutions to problems that don't require me kludging together a breadboard.

Subscription, though, that's a big turn off for me. If I can't access it directly from the device in my own ways, I'm not sure I'm willing to put out money for a portal subscription. I'll wait on answers before I make my decision, though.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> Of course you would ask about the WiFi stuff. I totally zoned out during that part of his pitch (I don't have a smart phone and am the least tech-evolved person ever). The only part I took notes on regarding WiFi was there will be available Iphone and Android mobile aps which will be available for a yearly subscription fee of $19.95/year for the first device and then $5/year for each additional device. I will shoot your questions over to my rep and see if I can get a more tech-savvy answer for you.


$20 sub to monitor your rh? Thats pretty scheisty, hate companies that nickel and dime their customers like that with hidden fees. I can easily afford it but that's a red flag for me.

Too bad, looks like Ill be passing for now. Especially with the quality control complaints.

[email protected]!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

So my rep just called and said he does not have the answers to those questions as of yet. He has a meeting to iron out some of the mobile app details this afternoon. It looks like they really aren't ready to launch yet.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> So my rep just called and said he does not have the answers to those questions as of yet. He has a meeting to iron out some of the mobile app details this afternoon. It looks like they really aren't ready to launch yet.


If you talk to your rep again, the biggest things to me are making sure I can access the data somehow without a mobile app (either directly at home or via a data dump from the device, or something) so I'm not paying a subscription to get at the data that's right there in my wineador... and whether the sensors will be the real-time monitoring type, or the threshold alert type.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay, I will keep those on the back burner until he figures it out


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

I just got a CO Excel today, I have it in a new humidor that I just got today. I am waiting for the battery pack and WiFi unit now.


----------



## Cigar Oasis (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello fellow BOTL, 

Firstly, I would like to apologize for not being more active in this thread. I was having trouble logging into my Puff account. Forgot my password and apparently the password reset emails where being blocked by my email firewall. But I am back (and I wrote down that new password) 

Anyway, we have been very busy here at the Cigar Oasis office here in NY. We fully upgraded and reproduced each of our four models. Everything from the electronics, the fans, name and packaging has been improved upon. We intend to continue earning our position as the leader of cigar humidification and originator of the home electronic humidifier for the cigar industry since 1997. 

While all of the four new units have been available and selling since mid January, we are still putting the finishing touches on the WI-FI attachment, web log-in, and smartphones APP's. This is a lot of work. Not only making the software as functional as we would like but also as user-friendly as possible so that even the cigar smoking layman can benefit from this technology. (not only our tech-savvy friends as on this thread) :happy:

We expect the product to be completed and ready for market by the end of May and begin selling in the first week of June. We will be releasing more info regarding the price on our website in the coming weeks. 

I have been personally testing the product/service myself over the last few weeks and can honestly say that I am very impressed with the both the capability and ease. 

Unlike some other remote/wireless humidity gauges recently released, this one is actually controllable and attached to your humidification device in your humidor. (not simply a secondary gauge) Not to mention the alerts...

We have made a significant investment toward making this dream a reality and it is only because we have remained true to our original purpose as the complete cigar humidification solution company for the home user (no more and no less) that has allowed us to get here. 

We hope you will all be pleased with the results. I will do my best to make myself more available on this forum and others to answer any questions you may have. 

In the meantime, keep smoking and be sure that they are fresh (the Cigar Oasis way) 

C. Kohn 
Sales Manager at Cigar Oasis.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the update Cigar Oasis, any word on the battery pack for the Excel model? I have a 300 count that is holding at a perfect 72%, works like it was advertised for sure. This is the best cigar purchase I have ever made, next to some tasty sticks of course.

Also, I figure I would throw this out there&#8230;&#8230; need a tester for a WiFi unit? If so email me, [email protected]

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

Sounds awesome. Ill be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## Luke.Sodergren (Dec 27, 2011)

These sound pretty good. I have had them on my "to buy" list for a couple months now. Might make the move when the wifi attachment gets to market. I am one of the "techie" guys that will be very interested in being able to see my babies at all times!


----------



## BlastFusion1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

Just thought we'd share this message we received from the folks at Cigar Oasis. I've passed along your other questions to my buyer and we're awaiting responses.
Jessica
Customer Service Manager
CigarPlace.biz

"We are very pleased to announce an update with regards to the WI-FI Attachment and APP. As you may know this initiative has come at a significant cost and effort on our part, but we are confident that it will be a worthwhile investment, providing even the average cigar smoker the ability to both monitor and control their humidor in real time.

When we first released the news and in January our plan was to sell the WI-FI attachment and the $19/annual subscription for full access separately. We recently decided to change that and waive the subscription fee altogether and have ALL the features included in the price of the WIFI attachment itself. To make this possible we had to raise the MSRP and price to our sellers for the WI-FI Attachment, this will both simplify the process and provide the customer the best value.

We apologize for the delay in releasing the WI-FI attachment. We are still testing and perfecting the software for the website and APP to make them as functional as well as user-friendly as possible. We expect to have both WI-FI attachment and the rechargeable battery packs ready to ship by June 1st."


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

BlastFusion1 said:


> When we first released the news and in January our plan was to sell the WI-FI attachment and the $19/annual subscription for full access separately. We recently decided to change that and waive the subscription fee altogether and have ALL the features included in the price of the WIFI attachment itself.


Definitely the right decision, I think. While I wouldn't mind the cost of a $19/year subscription, I'd MUCH rather just pay for the whole thing up front and not have to deal with an ongoing accounting nuisance for the rest of my life. I have enough accounts that force me to use auto-renewal, and would not be a big fan of adding another one to the mix. Once the WiFi accessory becomes available, I'll probably sell my existing CO units and buy one of the new ones. Thanks for posting the update!


----------



## BlastFusion1 (Apr 29, 2011)

C.Scott said:


> Definitely the right decision, I think. While I wouldn't mind the cost of a $19/year subscription, I'd MUCH rather just pay for the whole thing up front and not have to deal with an ongoing accounting nuisance for the rest of my life. I have enough accounts that force me to use auto-renewal, and would not be a big fan of adding another one to the mix. Once the WiFi accessory becomes available, I'll probably sell my existing CO units and buy one of the new ones. Thanks for posting the update!


You are most welcome. I personally and professionally agree with this change on the part of Cigar Oasis as well. As far as selling my existing units... probably not. Buying a bigger humidor and a new unit, MUCH more likely!


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

BlastFusion1 said:


> Buying a bigger humidor and a new unit, MUCH more likely!


I agree, but in my case I already got a bigger humidor (wineador), and built my own active (and transparent) humidifier with an external humidity controller that I really like. Sadly, no WiFi, but it stays at exactly the humidity and temperature I want whether I keep an eye on it or not, I just have to take a peak through the glass door every once in a while to make sure the humidifier still has enough water.

If I were Cigar Oasis, I would design a unit with a clear (or at least windowed) reservoir so that you can visually check the water level. Otherwise, you have to wait until it runs out of water (and hope that you catch it soon enough), or pick it up every once in a while to estimate it's water content by how much it weighs. I'll probably take a dremel to the side of one of my existing CO reservoirs, remove the foam and replace with beads, and glue a piece of plexiglass to cover the opening I cut out to make a window. If/when I do this, I'll post a write-up about it on Puff.


----------

